
Elon Musk still thinks a Mars colony will save us from a future dark age - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/11/17106910/elon-musk-ai-threat-mars-moon-colonization-nukes-sxsw-2018
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm one that thinks that a future dark age is coming. If we look at Purto Rico
we can see how fast the human infrastructures can fail and how long it takes
for them to come back online. If it wasn't for the aid that the mainland US
has available, it's possible to say that it would be decades before they can
recover.

We are becoming less able to understand how our systems work and without that
knowledge, it's extremely hard to the get systems back on.

Given the possibility of our systems failing in mass and our need to encrypt
all our knowledge the possibility of a dark age is very possible.

But why a Mars Colony, I think preparation for a dark age here on Earth and a
moon colony would be a better option.

